# Did anyone watch Ghajini?



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

Did anyone watch Ghajini?How is it?


----------



## vivekrules (Dec 27, 2008)

superb movie i should say.....

amir khan rockzzzzZZzzzzz !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ Yeah aamir khan rockz SRK ki toh jali hogi


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

Plz, repot to "Must watch movies" thread, already few of our co-members reviewed that movie there.

Even, we're having a big, dirty fight over it for a few days.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Plz, repot to "Must watch movies" thread, already few of our co-members reviewed that movie there.
> 
> Even, we're having a big, dirty fight over it for a few days.



Must watch movies and asking about a single movie is a different thing.It might not be a must watch movie for everyone.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 27, 2008)

I like SRK, so for me its a Bakwash Movie


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it better than jaane tu ya jaane naa? Heard it got even bigger opening than JTYJN !!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2008)

all housefuls in Delhi,saw it yesterday.

its long,its sluggish at times,joah khan sucks,Asin and Aamir are superb,excellent OST,some good songs,one is superb,transporter inspired action sequence,one man army ftw!,expected ending.Well worth teh 140 rupees I spent.:>


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

^It's j*i*ah khan.


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool Film....Must Watch


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> bakwash movie


yeah rabb ne bana di jodi is the best


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 27, 2008)

Aamir's Ghajini pwned Shahrukh's RNBDJ...


----------



## nitansh (Dec 27, 2008)

Its a awesome movie & great acting by aamir as well as asin...
You will enjoy the whole time watching it, but dont think that u will take some "moral" from it at the end...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 27, 2008)

haven't watched the movie yet... but heard its 3 Fing hrs !! however good the movie/acting may be...3 hrs is really loooong time !!

PS: - why the separate thread for a movie ??


----------



## Desmond (Dec 27, 2008)

All bollywood movies are same to me...don't ask me.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> All bollywood movies are same to me...*don't ask me.*



why are you posting in this thread then?


----------



## satyamy (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah
watch it yeaterday

My Review
Rating : Normal Movie 2.5 out of 5
No worth to spend too much amount of money watching movie in cinemas instead wait a little an watch it on TV or better skip it
90% was Copy from South, better watch any Rajnikanth's Movie (they have much better action)

Too much action 
As we all know Aamir has nice 8packs
Story : Aamir is a Billonaire (CEO of some Cell Phone Company) who is suffering from a Disease "Short Term Memory Loss" & Ghajini is Name of Don who killed Aamir GF, Asin is Aamir GF and Jiya Khan is a Doctor who research about Aamir

Weak Point : All fight was manual, not even a single person (Aamir or Ghajini or etc.) used a Gun 
They showed Aamir like a Super Man and Don like very poor cheap Street Rat

Don have crores of rupees but dont have more than 8-10 cheap gundas to fight and no one have any gun all fights manually with some sticks or small kniefs

Movie has too senseless action.....

wasted 3-4 hours yesterday watching movie and 5 more min today writing review


----------



## raksrules (Dec 27, 2008)

Good movie...not great but - 7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 27, 2008)

@Worried from bugs,jaake muh dhoke aa

The movie is worth the money spent. The story is great even if it's ripped off. Action was a bit too unreal,unacceptable. A man gets banged with a 10KG or so weighing metal rod thrice on his head and still survives. Not only that,the man gets a metal rod again in his stomach at the end and still survives. A bit hard to believe. Sound track is awesome,no doubts whatsoever,Aamir acted better than anyone.  Overall it's a superhit and the money collection suggests clearly. I recommend everyone to watch this movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

Completely ripped off from Momento. Momento was some oscar worthy material and this *******s ruined it by putting songs, romantic scenes and worthless action in between. And guess what, this biatches dont even credit Momento leave alone buying the rights! The movie is good for avg. movie watchers (my mom and dad liked it... WTF?!) but for me, its an insult and a disgrace. I had a good deal of respect for Amir Khan after watching his previous movie, Taare Zameen Par but now its all vanished bcoz of this.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Completely ripped off from Momento. Momento was some oscar worthy material and this *******s ruined it by putting songs, romantic scenes and worthless action in between. And guess what, this biatches dont even credit Momento leave alone buying the rights! The movie is good for avg. movie watchers (my mom and dad liked it... WTF?!) but for me, its an insult and a disgrace. I had a good deal of respect for Amir Khan after watching his previous movie, Taare Zameen Par but now its all vanished bcoz of this.


Memento, Memento, Memento and again Memento not *MOMENTO*...

And u've got pretty much gyan why and hows about bollywood movies in "must watch" thread.
U r criticizing this movie have u seen it yet?
If yes then only come back if not...stop bullshitting.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Memento, Memento, Memento and again Memento not *MOMENTO*...
> 
> And u've got pretty much gyan why and hows about bollywood movies in "must watch" thread.
> U r criticizing this movie have u seen it yet?
> If yes then only come back if not...stop bullshitting.



Memento ? WTF?!

And I havent seen this movie... still it sux.. do whatever you can.

And BTW, Mr. Know-it-all, it was my opinion and you cannot comment on anyone's personal opinion. You liked the movie ? Good, you had great time-pass. 

Now guarav_indian comes and asks our opinion. I said that it sux and its my sole opinion... so why go b1tching about it eh ? Cant you mind your own ****ing business ? Got nothing better to do than to just whine about a Bolly movie ?

And about my bullsh1t, its not your forum... you dont own it and you dont have any damn right to tell me to post or not. If you are so concerned as to wether who should post or not then make your own forum and rule there... this is a public forum and I have got every right to voice my opinion. If you dont like it than I cant do anything.


----------



## amitash (Dec 27, 2008)

> 90% was Copy from South better watch any Rajnikanth's Movie (they have much better action)



It was SUPPOSED to be a copy from the tamil movie...thats y its 90% like it 
And i feel rajnikanths movies have way too much boring and senseless action.just my 2 cents.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Memento ? WTF?!
> 
> And I havent seen this movie... still it sux.. do whatever you can.
> 
> ...


This is a very arrogant behavior.
First of all u don't even know the correct name of the english version of the film.
U r bullshitting about a hindi remake which u even didn't see. 

And I've not seen the movie and I've never commented that its gr8. I never do it for any movie. My rule is I should first personally see, then only tell if I FOUND it good or bad.

See, if u've watched it then u would have every right going bad-mouth about it. I can't understand what is ur problem with Hindi version of Memento? 
Did u had any wish to remake it in hindi when u r old enough??
Anything like that or just because its a HINDI flick, u r angry??

Kaya hai tumhara problem?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Memento ? WTF?!
> 
> And I havent seen this movie... still it sux.. do whatever you can.
> 
> ...



You havent seen this movie but it su**s?I havent read your posts but all your posts su**s.



rhitwick said:


> This is a very arrogant behavior.
> First of all u don't even know the correct name of the english version of the film.
> U r bullshitting about a hindi remake which u even didn't see.
> 
> ...



Dil mein mere hai dard-e-disco.



Psychosocial said:


> Now guarav_indian comes and asks our opinion. I said that it sux and its my sole opinion... so why go b1tching about it eh ? Cant you mind your own ****ing business ? Got nothing better to do than to just whine about a Bolly movie ?



Yeah read it again.Thread title "did anyone *watch *ghajini?How is it?" You didnt watch and still you are saying it sux.Pathetic.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2008)

"kaise mujhe tum mil gayi,kismet pe aaye na yakin......"

nice song.....chicks like romantic emo songs!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> _*You havent seen this movie but it su**s?I havent read your posts but all your posts su**s.
> *_
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.

No more fights.... I am outta here. Its your money. Be happy, have a nice time-pass watching the movie. Even though its a rip-off (Cant call it a remake bcoz they have not bought the rights or even acknowledged the original film.), it does contain some elements of the original movie which is good so watch it for that.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 27, 2008)

ya guyz its your choice to watch it or not
BTW people aren't fool that shows are housefull 
Better watch Memento instead


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 27, 2008)

the movie is good. Amir and Asin's acting is good.The backgound music is irritating at times and action too!


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 27, 2008)

ppl if u have any sense then watch memento. it has the director of dark knight and he has done alovely job here also. and then watch this ripoff if u must.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw it long back, I mean in Tamil, and honestly apart from Surya's acting, I didn't see anything worth in the movie. Felt I better did not watch it, also I didn't like the songs, so artificial and repetitive. So, if I do watch it in Hindi, it would be for Amir and Rahman. Really nice music.

P.S: I also watched Rab Ne Bana De Jodi last week. Can't say a _Oscar worth_, but did enjoy it in parts. Not too long a movie. No Fanboy I am, you see


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw momento today.It was great movie.real Oscar worthy stuff.But the thing is that Iam 100% dead sure that if it was an Indian movie it wud bomb in the box office.SURE.I can bet anything.Majority of the average Indian movie goers wont understand a thing.They are used to the usual bollywood masala with songs,fight,foreign locations etc.I cant blame Aamir and the director Murugadass for doing what they have done.No producer or director or actor or fan like to watch a movie do bad in the theatres.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Tamil Ghajini was a vry good movie much better than other tamil movies, Asins acting was superb ,all the songs in that film still rocks...but the action sequence at the end was too boring..haven't seen the hindi version will see tomorrow.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I saw momento today.It was great movie.real Oscar worthy stuff.But the thing is that Iam 100% dead sure that if it was an Indian movie it wud bomb in the box office.SURE.I can bet anything.*Majority of the average Indian movie goers wont understand a thing*.They are used to the usual bollywood masala with songs,fight,foreign locations etc.I cant blame Aamir and the director Murugadass for doing what they have done.No producer or director or actor or fan like to watch a movie do bad in the theatres.


If you could understand anything,I assure you most people will understand near about all of it.



tgpraveen said:


> *ppl if u have any sense* then watch memento. it has the director of dark knight and he has done alovely job here also. and then watch this ripoff if u must.



No,we don't have any sense,and I refuse to watch this memento movie,and *I HATED THE DARK KNIGHT*.

Ghajini is better than any movie ever made,Asin is the most beautiful actress of all times,the music is unearthly!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Ghajini is better than any movie ever made,Asin is the most beautiful actress of all times,the music is unearthly!


DEvil-ka to jal gaya lagta hai...pani dal...bas aa raha hai


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Completely ripped off from Momento. Momento was some oscar worthy material and this *******s ruined it by putting songs, romantic scenes and worthless action in between. And guess what, this biatches dont even credit Momento leave alone buying the rights! The movie is good for avg. movie watchers (my mom and dad liked it... WTF?!) but for me, its an insult and a disgrace. I had a good deal of respect for Amir Khan after watching his previous movie, Taare Zameen Par but now its all vanished bcoz of this.



+1.



ajaybc said:


> I saw momento today.It was great movie.real Oscar worthy stuff.But the thing is that Iam 100% dead sure that if it was an Indian movie it wud bomb in the box office.SURE.I can bet anything.Majority of the average Indian movie goers wont understand a thing.They are used to the usual bollywood masala with songs,fight,foreign locations etc.I cant blame Aamir and the director Murugadass for doing what they have done.No producer or director or actor or fan like to watch a movie do bad in the theatres.


+1.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> DEvil-ka to jal gaya lagta hai...pani dal...bas aa raha hai


devil fell for the temptation...lol



> Asin is the most beautiful girl


 :roll:


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 28, 2008)

Ghajini.? yes i have watched it.! Great work by Christopher Nolan nd nice acting by Guy Pearce.! Its the top 27th movie in the Greatest 250 movies list.! 

oh wait..! my bad, i've been reviewing the hollywood version


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2008)

Its *Memento*, not M*o*mento

BTW, Ghajini - 7/10


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 28, 2008)

A Wednesday is Best!


----------



## lolumad (Dec 28, 2008)

Kya kisi ko ab Ghajini jaisie body chahiye.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 28, 2008)

^^
Girls, I guess.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 28, 2008)

@lolumad,Ghajini jaisi nahi Sanjay Singhania jaisi


----------



## eggman (Dec 28, 2008)

Oscar kahan se aa gaya!!!!
Neither Memento(Indie Product) nor Ghajini(Rip off/Inspired...whatever) is a oscar worth material!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ghajini is not Memento*

Ghajini is a pure masala flick but unlike others, it has a climax and an actor of the calibre of Aamir. It obviously has taken the base from Memento and the facts on how a person with short term memory loss thrives.But the script is totally different.Memento went forwards back while Ghajini follows a scripted sequence. In memento the protagonist based his life in killing all the Johnny Gs he cold get his hands on, but in ghajini, the villain is the one who is killed.

Aamir was out his world.His expressions were beyond anything i have seen in indian cinem.If Aamir had been in Hollywood, we would have him on the oscar stage more often than not. He was aggresive,he was romantic, he was belligerent, he was like in the song Behka, 6 different people in one. Watch it for Aamir, watch it for the best actor india has produced in recent times.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 28, 2008)

Rab Ne Bana De Jodi is much better entertaining


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2008)

^^lol
It has Tokyo Drift tracks...lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @lolumad,Ghajini jaisi nahi Sanjay Singhania jaisi



lol


----------



## fireshots (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with you buddy!


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

im downloading memento now 

i mean i am getting it by legal means now


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 29, 2008)

Rab Ne Bana De Jodi is best


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

^LOL Ghajini is much better than RNBDJ. I watched it yesterday. The story is ought to be good coz its inspired by Memento. The parts put in by director/story writter were also good. The comic parts of the film are also very well done and Aamir Khan's acting is also above par. Its not as bad as I was telling.

I will give it 6/10 for the acting, caste and the parts put in by director/story-writer.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 29, 2008)

I just Loved Ghajini ... Aamir's & Asin's acting was superb ! Acc. to me , it was one of the best movies of 2008 .... awesome OST too !


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> Rab Ne Bana De Jodi is best



Rab Ne Bana De Jodi Sucks!!  Sucks Big Time


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *Ghajini is not Memento*
> 
> Ghajini is a pure masala flick but unlike others, it has a climax and an actor of the calibre of Aamir. It obviously has taken the base from Memento and the facts on how a person with short term memory loss thrives.But the script is totally different.Memento went forwards back while Ghajini follows a scripted sequence. In memento the protagonist based his life in killing all the Johnny Gs he cold get his hands on, but in ghajini, the villain is the one who is killed.
> 
> Aamir was out his world.His expressions were beyond anything i have seen in indian cinem.If Aamir had been in Hollywood, we would have him on the oscar stage more often than not. He was aggresive,he was romantic, he was belligerent, he was like in the song Behka, 6 different people in one. Watch it for Aamir, watch it for the best actor india has produced in recent times.


 
Well said...agreed

Just watch this movie for Aamir Khan or may be for Asin too. Asin holds her forte in front of Aamir. She will beat the hell out from the likes of Deepika, Kareena may be Katrina (I have soft corner for her) etc.That last (slow) song of Aamir was brilliantly sung by Rehman. Prasoon Joshi has impressed again with his lyrics.

Its running packed houses here. Even morning shows. Fortunately I got tickets for morning show. It has injected new life into Bollywood.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 29, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> She will beat the hell out from the likes of Deepika, Kareena may be Katrina (I have soft corner for her) etc.


I've not watched the film but yeh kuch jayda ho gaya na??
Deepika-she can act (more films required to prove further or she may end up like Amisha)
Kareens-She CAN ACT (Jab we Met-just awesome, her one and only film where she did mind blowing acting)
Katrina-She is doll, ya, she is as beautiful as a doll. Means every bit of her is perfect, but she also acts like doll means she CAN'T!!!


----------



## kanishka (Dec 29, 2008)

^You must First watch the Movie and say Dude!!

@ topic

It is the best movie of 2008 ( and YES IT IS TRUE).Perfect Screenplay , Acting , Actions etc.If you expect movies like Hulk from hollywood.So what is the harm if some sort of movie is made with actors having such powers.Why do you criticise bollywood?? It is totally Crap to comment on Movie before watching(No offence).I am saying that the person who didn't like the Movie must have been sleeping in the Movie that is why s/he didn't like it!!!(No offence)The movie keeps you on your toes every Moment.I must say it is MUST WATCH and atleast once.Aamir is Absolutely Superb in the Movie.the best acting done by him in his film career .Asin is Superb too although i agree she did become hyper in some scenes.IMO , Asin is better than Deepika , Anushka , Sonam Kapoor(PS:I am talking about newcomers) .

Anyways, My rating is 9/10 .

Dekho Yaar achi Movie hai.


----------



## Coool (Dec 29, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Rab Ne Bana De Jodi Sucks!!  Sucks Big Time



+1


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 29, 2008)

kanishka said:


> If you expect movies like Hulk from hollywood. So *what is the harm if some sort of movie is made with actors having such powers*.


WHAT are u talking about????

Then all Tamil/Telugu movies are gr8. 
Then Balakrishna/Capt. Vijaykant are legend (OK! they are but is it ?)


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

kanishka said:


> ^You must First watch the Movie and say Dude!!
> 
> @ topic
> 
> ...




because in Hulk he is not a normal guy , he has been exposed to something (dont remember now) . the hero solving a problem by just beating up 100 guys just dosent do it for me, the whole movie becomes pointless cause i expect something clever / planned

all watch memento , its one of the best movies i have ever seen


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2008)

jck said:


> something(dont remember now)



Gamma radiation


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2008)

I watched the movie,and I must say,It is one of the best movies released this year...aamir may do 1 movie every yr ,but that 1 movie is always awesome...
Fanna in 2006,Taare Zaameen Par in 2007, and Ghajini in 2008


----------



## eggman (Dec 29, 2008)

Fanna Sucked!!!


----------



## raipraveen83 (Dec 29, 2008)

yes i watch and say worst acting by amir as compare to original movie actor surya


----------



## Pathik (Dec 29, 2008)

The biggest bull**** thing was that none of the villains used guns.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^^ Well they actually used it,right in the basement when Amir goes to hunt the guy thinking him to be Ghajini and as soon as he realises he has made a goof,we hear the Ghajini's guys  taking out the guns and shooting left right and centre.
   However in the Climax when Ghajini in his very hidehouse is attacked by Amir, surprise same guys seem to be conveniently missing the guns.

    To compare i think memento was okay than Ghajini,okay because though it has good surprises springing up,the end was so lame.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 29, 2008)

ghajini is a just above average movie..i would say its worth watching once but i hae to admit i was looking at my watch more than once..the movie seems to have been dragged to almost 3 hours..wish they had removed the song & dance sequence,takes out the fun man...compared to the tamil version,can't say anything because i never saw the tamil version but compared to Nolan's memento,i would say memento pwns ghajini but one good thing which people would like is ghajini is a simple & uncomplicated movie...memento in some cases sometimes was complicated..i would give it 6/10....& yes jiah khan sucks...someone send her to an acting school...overall its one of the best movies to have come ot in 2008..because there were stupid movies this whole year..movies like singh is king & golmaal returns,i would say ghajini should definitely be nominated...


----------



## eggman (Dec 29, 2008)

How can anyone compare Memento and Ghajini as a film!!! Memento is a Psychological Thriller(one of the ...or maybe the best in that genre) while Ghajini is a Masala Flick watered down for aam janta!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2008)

eggman said:


> How can anyone compare Memento and Ghajini as a film!!! Memento is a Psychological Thriller(one of the ...or maybe the best in that genre) while Ghajini is a Masala Flick watered down for aam janta!!


 

No...i was merely comparing the film because the story has been lifted from memento,no other reason..Christopher Nolan is one of the best directors in the world


----------



## roonie (Dec 30, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> ghajini is a just above average movie..i would say its worth watching once but i hae to admit i was looking at my watch more than once..the movie seems to have been dragged to almost 3 hours..wish they had removed the song & dance sequence,takes out the fun man...compared to the tamil version,can't say anything because i never saw the tamil version but compared to Nolan's memento,i would say memento pwns ghajini but one good thing which people would like is ghajini is a simple & uncomplicated movie...memento in some cases sometimes was complicated..i would give it 6/10....& yes jiah khan sucks...someone send her to an acting school...overall its one of the best movies to have come ot in 2008..because there were stupid movies this whole year..movies like singh is king & golmaal returns,i would say ghajini should definitely be nominated...


Surya's acting in tamil movie was the best compared to aamir..And in tamil it was a Masterpiece...But in Hindi movie it was trimmed at many places as "hindi walas dont like one man fight scenes as it is unrealistic compared to tamil who accept it "..And also climax in dis was changed compared to tamil make it acceptable and better than tamil...Anyway it is jus a master piece and also best movie in 2008


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

some one above said memento had a bad ending.... it was guys like you that ghajini was made...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2008)

sUPERB MOVIE, 4/5


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2008)

Just saw the movie & guess what? It's nothing special. Just an average movie.


----------



## earnyuva (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice movie to watch.  I watched online at www.mastimovies.magnify.net.;)


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2008)

Didn't like.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 31, 2008)

earnyuva said:


> Nice movie to watch.  I watched online at www.mastimovies.magnify.net.;)


Can it be considered as SPAM


----------



## krates (Dec 31, 2008)

woh man this movie was awesome 

the thing which surprised me the most was the movie video editing 10/10

this movie scenes were reminding me of max payne game play


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 31, 2008)

gud muvee.........
u can watch it once as i did.....!!
a must for amir's fan...!!
i havent watched any of the "original" versions, south or holly.........
so i must give it 7.5/10 as i also mentioned in the "must watch...." thread....!!

the imp thing today's bolly trend is marketing.........
the movie with best marketing will beat others..........like this one.....!!
i watched it first day,2nd show.........as i didnt got the tickets for 1st show.......this scenario was then when i was making advance booking (on wednesday).........!!
thats the thing that make this movie a blockbuster and got record-breaking/creating earnings......!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone got the game?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Main bhi wohi search kar raha hu itne dino se Planet M or shops pe.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2009)

the movie was superb.........i lovd the love story.............!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Main bhi wohi search kar raha hu itne dino se Planet M or shops pe.



Kahin nahi mil rahi It's worth Rs.199/-


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2009)

lol...I just watched it now 

Complete entertainment, paisa wasool movie. 

Don't expect something of paramount quality. Mediocre background score makes a movie unbearable for me, better do not play that pathetic music in background if you have nothing better to suit the circumstances. Oh...A R Rahmaan's song Kaise Tu Mujhe Mil Gayi was the only decent one I liked.
Ghajini chatacter itself was a very weak and more like a puppet who knows how to blurt words but is too scared to swallow the goo back when it comes to pay back. Oh I actually sympathized with his character...lol.
Basically its a revenge drama for me but at that too it fails miserably. I just couldn't get my expected dose of revenge from this movie. Come on, would you like guys flying around with one whip of Mr. Macho ? Just one shot at the end and thats it...lol...I would have been making some brain ketchup till my 15 minutes memory expires. 
Jiah was the biatch ! I so expected her to die but lol this time Mr. Macho saved her from Ghajini...lol
That Fauji scene was the best laugh for me throughout the movie and other. But yeah Amir's know ishtyle of acting too made me grin at some moments (I recalled Andaaz Apna Apna...lol).
Asin is beautiful but I wont say that her acting was awesome. Typically not a single character was given a chance to show his talent. Except Mr. Macho.
There was no thrill or suspense in the movie. I knew it who was the badas$ from the begining. It was like a straight road.
Don't even think about the plagiarism. We all know it is inspired from Memento indirectly. But I was shocked to see a blatant pathetic copying of that escort the blindman to bus stop scene. Those who have seen Amelie will agree with me. Infact the original scene was so moving and juvenile in comparison to this sluggish portrayal with stoned emotions.

One a scale of 10 I will give it a *7*. 

*7/10*

Though I have recently seen a decent amount of memorable movies too but too lazy to say anything about them. Gudnite.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

T159 said:


> lol...I just watched it now
> 
> Complete entertainment, paisa wasool movie.
> 
> ...



Get ready for some heavy-duty bashing. You cant bash this movie in this forum .


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 4, 2009)

now this movie worth a watch .....i liked the villians way of speaking, it was funny.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

^lol "Short term memory loss'


----------



## krates (Jan 4, 2009)

lol villain got the iphone


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 4, 2009)

In the theater ???? Yes.
Was really worth it. Though some things sucked as usual.


----------



## buzzzzrr (Jan 4, 2009)

I first watch Ghajini in tamil (Surya's), then Memento and then Amir's Ghajini. Well...sometime I was wandering as if I am wathcing the Surya's Ghajini dubbed in Hindi..  i mean ...  the 90% of the sequences in this movie are exactlly the same as in Surya's Ghajini.
as a whole this is worth wathching but not those type of movie we are expecting from Amir Khan... to me its like other average Masala Hindi movie. 6/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2009)

T159 said:


> lol...I just watched it now
> 
> Complete entertainment, paisa wasool movie.
> 
> ...


Ur review and rating doesn't match. According to ur review it would be 5.5 to 6.
But, if *U* give a film 7 it means it has something good, appreciative things in it

And, now I'm thinking of catching it.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah fantastic movic with great action and superb bod y of Aamir Khan . Intense film


I would suggest you to watch



Jatin


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ur review and rating doesn't match. According to ur review it would be 5.5 to 6.
> But, if *U* give a film 7 it means it has something good, appreciative things in it
> 
> And, now I'm thinking of catching it.


that 7 is in comparison to other crap from Bollywood  Asin kinda reminded me of Kate Becky...lol...finally we have bolly version of Kate 

I enjoyed the movie but revenge theme failed for it. Watch *Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance* to know how a revenge movie disturbs you. Its almost perfect, the way story unfolds. It doesn't stick with a villain but both characters are protagonist in it.
Continuing the Revenge Trilogy, the next one is *Sympathy for Lady Vengeance, *here the movie is completely different in setting and camera work. Last one to watch is *Oldboy, *both characters are bad and antagonist in it unlike the first movie in Revenge Trilogy.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 5, 2009)

jyotsna said:


> Dear Sir/madam


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

jyotsna said:


> www.*mailmantra.com


spamming phail


----------



## Pat (Jan 5, 2009)

jyotsna said:


> Dear Sir/madam
> the movie is good. Amir and Asin's acting is good.The backgound music is irritating at times and action too!



Thank you NOT, dear sir/madam 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=2519901


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 5, 2009)

What is this dear sir/madam BS? We aren't preparing for some interview. Are we?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 5, 2009)

Surely a one time watch.


----------



## R2K (Jan 5, 2009)

i think bollywood ppl are just some bunch of weird dumbos

they just copy some hit movies from south india or hollywood..............only thing they got is hell lot of money which they use for publicity( incase of ghajini they rarely mentioned it as a remake of a tamil movie)...............i am sure these bollywood people are the worst movie makers in India


----------



## Beckhamgal (Jan 6, 2009)

Great movie! I loved the action sequences. No wepons..HERO KA HAATH HI KAAFI THA[]


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

I already saw the tamil version

went to hindi ghajini last week. came out in interval


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 6, 2009)

Answer to this question:-
SRK fan:- The movie is dumb, the worst movie ever made....
Aamir fan:-The movie is aaaawwwsome, best of his acting...
Normal Person:-Good movie, Li'l overdone at some places


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

If you want to see a movie with Indian actors, go watch Slumdog Millionaire. Far better than this.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ghajini Review*


----------



## chooza (Jan 7, 2009)

R2K said:


> i think bollywood ppl are just some bunch of weird dumbos
> 
> they just copy some hit movies from south india or hollywood..............only thing they got is hell lot of money which they use for publicity( incase of ghajini they rarely mentioned it as a remake of a tamil movie)...............i am sure these bollywood people are the worst movie makers in India



Kya newspaper ka review pad kar likhne batihe ho? I am i serious doubt that you had ever watch this movie. The whole team is from original Gajini, Director is same, yes some added flavors according to north taste. Go.. and watch the movies first.



T159 said:


> that 7 is in comparison to other crap from Bollywood  Asin kinda reminded me of Kate Becky...lol...finally we have bolly version of Kate
> 
> I enjoyed the movie but revenge theme failed for it. Watch *Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance* to know how a revenge movie disturbs you. Its almost perfect, the way story unfolds. It doesn't stick with a villain but both characters are protagonist in it.
> Continuing the Revenge Trilogy, the next one is *Sympathy for Lady Vengeance, *here the movie is completely different in setting and camera work. Last one to watch is *Oldboy, *both characters are bad and antagonist in it unlike the first movie in Revenge Trilogy.



R U KID????????????? We are talking abt north and r talking south. Title is"DID ANYONE WATCH GAJINI" and you are comparing with every movies, you watched. YAHAN COMPARISON NAHI HO RAHA HAI.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2009)

chooza said:


> *R U KID????????????? *


Kid and T???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png
Lol..OMFG....this is serious assult.

And for ur info, the replies in this thread is not only yes/no. Everybody in this thread added some other sentences with it. Read them
Then come back, we'll talk.

b/w u sure know what is d meaning of ur name (chooza)?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

chooza said:


> Kya newspaper ka review pad kar likhne batihe ho? I am i serious doubt that you had ever watch this movie. The whole team is from original Gajini, Director is same, yes some added flavors according to north taste. Go.. and watch the movies first.
> 
> 
> 
> R U KID????????????? We are talking abt north and r talking south. Title is"DID ANYONE WATCH GAJINI" and you are comparing with every movies, you watched. YAHAN COMPARISON NAHI HO RAHA HAI.



It's a good thing that you had your daily glass of Bournvita but don't burn the extra energy here. I think this movie sucks. Many other have the same opinion while others have different opinions. So what's wrong it that ? Everyone watches what they like. You can't force them to like a movie. And if T compares this POS with some other movies than what's wrong with it ? Are you losing money ?


----------



## nix (Jan 7, 2009)

indian audience should grow up and stop accepting masala movies. we need something more meaningful. something realistic. it not good for the growth of hindi cinema. continuing with song-and-dance/masala movies is not the way into the future. we cant keep doing what we have done for 20-30 years.


----------



## Pat (Jan 7, 2009)

nix said:


> indian audience should grow up and stop accepting masala movies. *we* need something more meaningful. something realistic.



*We* ? Who are you sir ? Who all are included in *We* ?


----------



## nix (Jan 8, 2009)

^all smart people.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 8, 2009)

^self declared smart yeah....
Hollywood is getting themes from bollywood these days


----------



## nix (Jan 8, 2009)

tell me do they constitute 50% of all movies they make. or atleast 10%?


----------



## chooza (Jan 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Kid and T???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png
> Lol..OMFG....this is serious assult.
> 
> And for ur info, the replies in this thread is not only yes/no. Everybody in this thread added some other sentences with it. Read them
> ...



ya name Chooza implies(COMING FROM THE HANDS OF GOD) lol.Murgi ka samjha tha kya?



Psychosocial said:


> It's a good thing that you had your daily glass of Bournvita but don't burn the extra energy here. I think this movie sucks. Many other have the same opinion while others have different opinions. So what's wrong it that ? Everyone watches what they like. You can't force them to like a movie. And if T compares this POS with some other movies than what's wrong with it ? Are you losing money ?


Sir, Koi mil gaya dekhi hai kya? jo bornvita yaad aa raha hai? Ya, I agree with you 100% that everyone has his/her opinion, thats why their is always south for north and west for east. Opinion do na yaar but not for purpose ki sab good keh rahe hai toh maine NO bolna hai. Reasons bhi hone chahiye. I think you belongs to DDLJ era. Shahrukh fan or somewhat. Right. And please dont compare with So called Hollywood movies. That are many times copy of some asian, or french or somewhare else movies. Got the IDEA?


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2009)

chooza said:


> And please dont compare with So called Hollywood movies. That are many times copy of some asian, or french or somewhare else movies. Got the IDEA?


Lol...I gave the example of Hancinema (Korean movies). I didn't even touch Hollywood while comparing (Memento has already been pointed out many). Second example Amelie is a French movie.

I dont want you to see those but was just expressing my view over the movie. I like Aamir's movie but this one was a faux pas. 

Take your time and explore other foreign movies and see for yourself that where each *wood stands.


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2009)

nix said:


> ^all smart people.



Yea right. People who expect masala-entertaining movies are dumb and you are smart


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2009)

chooza said:


> ya name Chooza implies(COMING FROM THE HANDS OF GOD) lol.Murgi ka samjha tha kya?


Ya, murgi I thought




> I think you belongs to DDLJ era. Shahrukh fan or somewhat. Right.


Lol...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png

Psychosocial! and fan of DDLj, Shahrukh!!!!!...u r awesome...!!!!
Lets take it, u r new to forum and don't know *T* and *Psycho*. So ur comments are unbiased. Leave T, ur impression of Psycho is then *"A DDLJ era man who is a fan of Shahrukh".............

*Psycho, dekh log tere bare mein kaya sochte hai...hi hi hi hi hi*.....
*


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 8, 2009)

^lolll


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 8, 2009)

chooza said:


> ya name Chooza implies(COMING FROM THE HANDS OF GOD) lol.Murgi ka samjha tha kya?
> 
> 
> Sir, Koi mil gaya dekhi hai kya? jo bornvita yaad aa raha hai? Ya, I agree with you 100% that everyone has his/her opinion, thats why their is always south for north and west for east. Opinion do na yaar but not for purpose ki sab good keh rahe hai toh maine NO bolna hai. Reasons bhi hone chahiye. I think you belongs to DDLJ era. Shahrukh fan or somewhat. Right. And please dont compare with So called Hollywood movies. That are many times copy of some asian, or french or somewhare else movies. Got the IDEA?



1) I am a SRK phanboi !!!11
2) I only watch Bollywood movies !!!!1
3) I only listen to Bollywood music and that too only of SRK movies !!!1
4) You are great


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ 
/me lawls


----------



## chooza (Jan 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ya, murgi I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new to forum???? what that mean????? SORRY, Mere ko bujurgo ka khayal rahna chahiye. SOrry GrandPa. aage se nahi hoga.  and I am not doin any research overhear to know abt people. Got it?? and for u. please what ever vehicle u r having, just throw away bcoz, automobiles are not designed in India or by Indians.



Psychosocial said:


> 1) I am a SRK phanboi !!!11
> 2) I only watch Bollywood movies !!!!1
> 3) I only listen to Bollywood music and that too only of SRK movies !!!1
> 4) You are great



Great Bro. Achha hai.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't feed the trolls !


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 8, 2009)

^+1


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 10, 2009)

i watched it in pc..ok print...the moment it started it was like a rip off of tamil version n xact copy...so directly skipped n seeked to climax...

the only thing was ther is only one villain n a change in climax...nothing new

i give 3/5 ...coz liked some songs


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghajini wuz horrible !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2009)

E saale!! short term memory loss!!


----------



## krazzy (Jan 11, 2009)

Watched it today. Found it decent overall. The best parts of the movie are the scenes between Aamir and Asin and when Aamir is clobbering the bad guys. Aamir's acting was superb, not to mention his physique which almost made him look like Kratos from God of War games. In fact with a physique like that you'd expect Aamir to run around naked (like John Abraham in Dostana) but thankfully it is not overdone and except for a few scenes and a couple of songs Aamir is found fully clothed.

Asin looked really beautiful and acted well too. Jiah Khan was an eye sore, not to mention an uber-biatch and even I wished she would get brutally killed somehow by the end.

The main villan Ghajini was an idiot but I liked his way of killing people when they are lying on the floor. I guess he would be playing Golf a lot.

The songs were too good. The one with the multiple Aamir was done very well and reminded me of Aamir's own Toyota Innova ad. The rest of the movie was pretty average though. Some parts of the movie were downright silly as how the police inspector runs like an idiot away from Aamir instead of fighting him or how a train is filled with Army soldiers and criminals and neither of them know of the other's presence and how one compartment is completely empty with just Asin and one old man in it.

Overall I'd give the movie 3.5/5. It's an above average movie. It's biggest achievement is that it introduced many people (including myself) to Memento which is a superb movie, if a bit confusing.


----------



## Gurtaj (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah the movie was great.must watch............


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I 've started FIGHT CLUB....lol......they even copied the opening credit style


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 13, 2009)

In tamil and Telugu Surya did an excellent job.
Amir did manage to impress south indian fans who already saw tamil/telugu Ghajini but he could'nt manage the south Indian style which only a south indian could do.

Hats of to Amir for promoting South Indian talent and making it a smashing hit smashing RBJ and Yuvraaj. Hope it doesnot get carried away by CCTC..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 13, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> In tamil and Telugu Surya did an excellent job.
> Amir did manage to impress south indian fans who already saw tamil/telugu Ghajini *but he could'nt manage the south Indian style which only a south indian could do.*
> 
> Hats of to Amir for promoting South Indian talent and making it a smashing hit smashing RBJ and Yuvraaj. Hope it doesnot get carried away by CCTC..



Yeah lol he forgot to grow his moustache. jk


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 13, 2009)

i watched ghajini & memento both..i found memento a bit boring, slow & confusing at times(since the story ran backwards), but ghajini was entertaining,if you do not look at it logically ,the core story is similar to memento but the story of amir & asin is what makes this movie entertaining..& also the fight scenes were cool although baseless..like the last fight..where amir hits the 1st guy while chasing ghajini...the guys head rotates 180 deg.WTF?? anyway the movie is purely meant for entertainment so i was not thinking much.i give it 3.5/5.


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2009)

Funny how whoever don't like memento likes Ghajini!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2009)

eggman said:


> Funny how whoever don't like memento likes Ghajini!!!


Because, he doesn't understand Memento but Ghajini he does.

Memento is not linear storytelling, if u loose concentrations u r gone.
Ghajini, wel its just like, 1-->2-->3, means in order.


----------

